
Cache me if you can: distributed caching on ACM - jloveless
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=3136953
======
jloveless
This is a detailed overview of Edgemesh as a follow-up to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132811)

